# NEED HELP!! Hazards keep flashing and killing my battery 03 1.8t



## 2020ae (Jan 16, 2011)

2003 Audi A4 1.8t FWD
5-speed
128k miles

Alright, so i guess i left a door open or something last night and i went out this morning to leave and the car was dead. Hooked the battery up to my other car to jump it and when i connected it the hazards kept flashing and there was a faint beeping sound. After it was charged enough to get it started, i turned it over and disconnected the cables and the hazards kept going. When i hit the hazard button, they start flashing faster. I have no idea what it could be. I drove the car about 20 miles and they were still flashing and the faint beeping continued the whole time while driving. I got home, turned the car off and it kept flashing until the battery died once again. My key fob doesnt work now, I tried programing it like it says in the owners manual and tried putting it in the ignition, turning it to accessory mode and still nothing. I have a leak in my sun roof and it was been raining really bed here in Tampa the last few days, idk if that has anything to do with it. I pulled up the carpet in the drivers side and there was some moisture near the module under the drivers seat. I took a blow dryer to it for about 10 min and jumped the car again and it was fine no flashing or beeping. An hr later i go to leave and the battery is dead again. Once again i hook it up to jump it and the flashers are going off and its beeping. but there in no moisture under the carpet. I have no idea what it could be. Ive read a lot of other posts on this and they all suggest different fixes. If anyone has some suggestions, Please enlighten me!

Thanks


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

I think the hazards flashing is the alarm going off.

Try the following:
- open driver door with the key
- charge up the battery
- start the engine, let it run for a minute
- turn off

- turn the key to on position and do not start engine
- press door lock / unlock on the keyfab (this should have programmed the keyfab)
- turn ignition to off
- test remote by: lock/unlock the car
- start the car and go get a new battery.

good luck, met me know if this worked.


----------



## 2020ae (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks, ill try that tomorrow. my key fob works now, but the electric fan still runs when the car is off and is killing the battery. i dont want to buy a new battery and the with the fan running kill it. the hazards are not flashing as of now but the fan is constantly going. any suggestions?


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

I am assuming the fan on the radiator, right?

If that is the case there is definitely something fishy going around.

Do you have access to VAG-Com? I think after you scan the car you may find out that the fan control module has gone bad. If that is the case you will need to really careful to find out if the fans work after you replace the module.
Usually what happens is the fans go bad and than take out the module.

Look for that VAG-Com.


----------



## 2020ae (Jan 16, 2011)

I live right down the street from urotuning so maybe they can hook theirs up for me? the hazards are back flashing like crazy and the beeping has returned. I still have no clue whats going on, i guess ill just have to take it up to the shop and see what they say.


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

Where in Tampa are you?

I will be there Thursday and may be able to meet and scan your car.
That's about it. I'll be heading back to ATL in the evening.


----------



## sinistervii (Jul 14, 2011)

If the alarm is going off lets say and the flashers wont stop....... 


could it be maybe something faulty with the alarm? My a4 has the option to disengage the motion sensor for he alarm inside the car. My alarm kept going off on night due to a damn fly in there pissing it off... 

I might be wrong, but just a thought


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

I struggled for three months with a similar issue. The alarm would go off all the time, even when it was not set and the car was unlocked. In addition to pissing off the neighbors, the battery kept draining.

First I replaced the alarm siren. It is located in the trunk behind the trim on the passenger's side. Inside the siren unit is a circuit board, and several rechargeable batteries (the batteries allow the siren to sound even if the car battery is disconnected) The batteries had corroded and leaked all over the circuit board. I replaced the siren unit and problem solved...not quite. The alarm would continue to randomly go off but not as often.

Next based on a tip that I found on the forum I inspected the wiring harness from the driver's door to the body. I pulled back the black rubber boot and found several broken wires. So I purchased a new wiring harness for the drivers door and installed it. The problem still persisted. Finally VAGCOM scan showed central convenience module bad. I removed the driver's seat, pulled up the carpet, and replaced the control module. Problem solved. 

Although ultimately I spent $400 on parts to fix this problem everything that I replaced needed to be replaced and the alarm functions 100% as it should. Plus replacing the door wiring harness also solved my intermittent speaker and power window issue.

I am not sure why the central convenience module goes bad. I have owned the car since new and it has never had any interior water in it. When I opened up the old module it was dry inside and is entirely solid-state circuitry.


----------



## 2020ae (Jan 16, 2011)

gregg3gs said:


> Where in Tampa are you?
> 
> I will be there Thursday and may be able to meet and scan your car.
> That's about it. I'll be heading back to ATL in the evening.


 sorry man, i wish i would of saw this before. Thanks anyways!


----------



## 2020ae (Jan 16, 2011)

NFX123JMP said:


> I struggled for three months with a similar issue. The alarm would go off all the time, even when it was not set and the car was unlocked. In addition to pissing off the neighbors, the battery kept draining.
> 
> First I replaced the alarm siren. It is located in the trunk behind the trim on the passenger's side. Inside the siren unit is a circuit board, and several rechargeable batteries (the batteries allow the siren to sound even if the car battery is disconnected) The batteries had corroded and leaked all over the circuit board. I replaced the siren unit and problem solved...not quite. The alarm would continue to randomly go off but not as often.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tip! 

So the alarm and flashers are not going off as of now, but the fan keeps coming on randomly when the car is shut off. 

I took it to my buddies shop and they routed it back to my auxiliary fan control unit and i need a new battery. The unit is grounding out, sending a short back through my system. I am waiting for the new one to come in and replace it and see of that fixed the problem. 

Ill post back on here one it is installed and see if that fixes the problem


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

since you are looking at the fan control module.... let me give you this peace of information. 
Sometimes the module is burned by one of the fans failing. 
Make sure that while testing your buddy or you have tested both fans to work. 
If that is not the case, replace the bed fan as well. I had a case when bad fan friend the new module I just installed.


----------



## 2020ae (Jan 16, 2011)

gregg3gs said:


> since you are looking at the fan control module.... let me give you this peace of information.
> Sometimes the module is burned by one of the fans failing.
> Make sure that while testing your buddy or you have tested both fans to work.
> If that is not the case, replace the bed fan as well. I had a case when bad fan friend the new module I just installed.


 ill def check that out, thanks for the heads up!


----------

